# Secret weapons !!! Big girls Blouse !!!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Being inspired by SBDs - secret weapon - heres my recent purchase - PINK BIG GIRLS BLOUSE JIG - I reckon its going to look like a small squid escaping a mardi gras float - hopefully it might land some kings or queens :lol: :lol: :lol: it landed me !!!

Mr woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I could sweeten it with a squid testackle - I mean tentackle :shock: :shock:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Gah!.......

I looked......sucked in again!

I suppose you could catch fish with it though!

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Jigged up and down it will like Monroes skirt with the wind up it by the subway vent in NYC - bound to catch!!! I'll post a report tomorow to tell how it goes!!!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

A dollar, I hope you got change!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Shove a squid leg or smelly Gulp up its bottom and hang on Wopfish! Cool jig!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I like the idea of putting a gulp on the end - nice one!!


----------



## kantong (Nov 5, 2006)

they look nice! get a whole bunch of those and soak in Gulp bucket!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Used to catch spaniards and tuna on such lures, years ago. A bit of a problem for a yakker, though is they need to be trolled at around 10 knots in the wash of your boat for max effectiveness. You may need some paddling-specific steroids


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Sunshiner 
I was thinking of more of a jiggy jig jigger - at depth - for kings possibly snapper - that rig is bigger than my hand and quite heavy - it will look like an escaping she squid with a whiffy toush!!!!

Other wise I might get some strange looks ....

regards

Woppie


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day woppie, yep they'll work as a jig, but the ongoing problem with jigging is snags, and trying to bust them off if you fish too heavy... Good luck :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I suppose thats the jiggers lot really - snagging up - I'll try and keep it off the bottom. heres the jig with a bit of gulp sweetner!!!


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Wopfish better to stick the Gulp on like a normal jighead rigged plastic: straight on the shank. Don't worry if the tail fibres flare out as you push the Gulp up the shank, which it will, as when you jig it or give it a stop start retrieve the fibres will pulse in and out; very seductive! Cheers.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i am very tempted to get into making my own jigs as i know that they work well on must types of fish, can be fished well in many diferent ways. they can be trolled effectively if given a fair bit of action as well as if they have a longer tail....but a fast troll is best.....

i specificly want to chase barra with them.....since they see almost evry other type of lure in the dams i fish....but ssshhhhh don't tell anyone what i'm up to......


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

if your using them for jiging and worryied about snagging up on bommies just tie a sinker and dropper on also known as paternoster

i look forward to seeing some fish with that jig hanging out the corner of their mouth

astro spinner baits no one uses spinners on barra yet they clean up well for the people that do use them


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

oztrav said:


> if your using them for jiging and worryied about snagging up on bommies just tie a sinker and dropper on also known as paternoster
> 
> i look forward to seeing some fish with that jig hanging out the corner of their mouth
> 
> astro spinner baits no one uses spinners on barra yet they clean up well for the people that do use them


actually i have seen several anglers at teemburra using spinner baits...haven't seen any of them hook up......thats not to say they are effective


----------

